# Artsy Parrot Feather



## jstuedle (Nov 1, 2005)

I shot this a while ago when just experimenting with my digital camera. I found digital has let me experiment where I would think about film cost a little more before. For this image I used a bellows, 55mm Nikkor micro MF lens. Hope you enjoy this one. I have been fortunate enough to sell several 13" X 19" prints of this. It is a tail feather from a Blue Front Amazon.





Here is the whole feather shot without the bellows:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful!
You have a bellows for your camera, too?
Well, wow.
All I have is that little compact digital that you can see in my sig.
But it's an ok little thing for experiments such as this one, too. (Still want a DSLR, actually ). 
The colours come out so nicely against the black background. But the close-up pic begins to dance before my eyes when I look at it for two long, heehee


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya know, I've got some Blue and Gold Macaw (dammit, can't remember how to spell MACAAW!?)  feathers I should experiement with! I've been meaning to get over and take some pictures of him to post anyway...though now that it's winter they'd probably just be snapshots since we can't take him outside.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi cory. I used a flash with this feather, no need for them to be just "snapshots".


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 2, 2005)

bump


----------

